# older 10 28 craftsman



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

I am working on a new to me older craftsman snowblower and was wondering if anyone knew where i can order some gas lines for the techumson engine..have some rot in some and it leaks a little now..

Also my drive engaging handle is way too floppy. I was wondering what everyone else does to fix this problem as it has happened on a few other craftsman's i have built..My plan is to sleeve the bolt with a bushing..

I also attached a picture of the pulley i had to get off to change the completly shot bearing..there wernt even any balls left in the bearing..i had a spare pulley too.lol


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i get my fuel lines for all my stuff from a local boat place, you just have to be carefull not to buy old stock stuff that cant handle ethanol, and make sure the o.d. is not an issue for fitment. bantasaw or clarences small engine are good sources !


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For fuel lines just go to any auto parts store. Should be around $1.30 per foot for 1/4" ID.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Great thanks guys..also just wanted to confrim that the pulley in the picture was put on backwards right? My other identical machine i have the pulley on with the collar on the down side. Also because it was like this i couldnt drill two holes and use bolts like i normally do to pull them off..i even tried welding the bolts on the face of the pulley but the puller didnt have enough ommph..also the previous owner had mashed the keyway in and missed the notch in the bearing all together..lol


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Great thanks guys..also just wanted to confrim that the pulley in the picture was put on backwards right? My other identical machine i have the pulley on with the collar on the down side. Also because it was like this i couldnt drill two holes and use bolts like i normally do to pull them off..i even tried welding the bolts on the face of the pulley but the puller didnt have enough ommph..also the previous owner had mashed the keyway in and missed the notch in the bearing all together..lol


Didn't even notice that the first time. Yes, every one I have ever seen had the collar side on the inside. I have mounted engine pulleys backwards on purpose to get the belt alignment correct when switching from a double belt pulley to 2 single belt pulleys.


----------



## Toxic (Jan 30, 2015)

Thats what i figured too about the pulley..got it on right now tho..Also fixed the floppy handle by putting two copper banjo washers in between the handle and frame..zero play now. Now just debating if i should keep this one or flip it..LOL


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

That pulley look a little worn !


----------

